# Which Laptop Are You Guys Buying These Days?



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Currently have a Dell XPS M1530, but the display is not so good and lacks Blu-ray. Battery life could be better.

I was toying with the idea of updating my laptop and was wondering what you guys were buying these days.

Me, I don't have to have the very best (not gaming) but I'm shopping for a unit with an HD LED display, good quality video card, at least a Blu-ray reader, and wireless N.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

17" MacBook Pro here, just 6 months ago.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

ACER 6530. Loving it!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

HP Z6100 which is a dino ofa laptop (4 years old) sounds like a hippo running a marathon and works as efficently as the postal system and i am looking for a new one but i am too greedy for my own good


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Macbook.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

15" MacBook Pro


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

18.4 asus 
coolest laptop I'ne ever seen temp wize.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Dell E6400, nVidia 1 gig card, draft N, 4G RAM , no blu-ray though. As a Dell reseller for business I got a very good deal to many goodies to list like backlit keyboard, figer print scanner 500g hard drive 14.1 wide screen not to big or heavy when traveling.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

elaclair said:


> 17" MacBook Pro here, just 6 months ago.


Same here... 5 months ago.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Bought an Acer netbook to sit beside my official reclining command center. Next purchase will be Macbook for my college bound daughter. I'm tired of PC and their ways, from now on they will all (4 other pc's) be replaced by Macs. Time to buy quality.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Macbook Pro about 2 months ago. Love it.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Next will be a Mac - no doubt about it! I've had it with all of the issues I've encountered thru the years with microsoft/windows.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I just got my second 15" Mac Book Pro. The first one is still going strong and I am giving it to my daughter in college. I also have a I phone and a I mac. I am thinking about Mac mini so I can be Windows free!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm running a 3 year old Compaq with Win7, 32-bit. Did a clean install of Win7 to get rid of all the HP crapware that came with the PC, and it's running the best it ever has now.

Win7 is a damn good OS.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dell Inspiron 1525.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Casey21 said:


> Next will be a Mac - no doubt about it! I've had it with all of the issues I've encountered thru the years with microsoft/windows.


If a MAC could run even half the software/games that I use on a regular basis I would consider one, but even with parallels, I cant run alot of what I use a PC for. Ergonomics and software get an A+, compatiblity with the real world gets a C-....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> If a MAC could run even half the software/games that I use on a regular basis I would consider one, but even with parallels, I cant run alot of what I use a PC for. Ergonomics and software get an A+, compatiblity with the real world gets a C-....


1. Boot Camp
2. VMware Fusion

Problem solved. No excuses.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

FWIW I have seen reliability ratings that show the ASUS & Toshiba to be more reliable.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> 1. Boot Camp
> 2. VMware Fusion
> 
> Problem solved. No excuses.


LOL! Yeah, people tend to overlook the fact that a Mac is the only machine that runs both operating systems.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> 1. Boot Camp
> 2. VMware Fusion
> 
> Problem solved. No excuses.


Don't forget Parallels for $79 too 

MacBook for me - love it


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I've been using Thinkpads and will continue to use them. 

--- CHAS


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Compaq AWESOME machine!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lenovo and Business HP/Dell are my personal picks. Not flashy enough for some, but I like raw simplicity in design.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm a gamer who loves desktops. Is the Macbook Pro a suitable desktop replacement (with Boot Camp and VM fusion)? Do Mac's play PC games well?

I want something that can play Dragon Age: Origins and Borderlands now 

And eventually Diablo III and Starcraft II (no release dates though) I know I might be asking too much here.

If not should i get a Mac Pro and do the same thing as a desktop?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very pleased with a Dell Inspiron 1545 for ~$450 . . . with Win7 plays Directv2pc very nicely.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

woj027 said:


> I'm a gamer who loves desktops. Is the Macbook Pro a suitable desktop replacement (with Boot Camp and VM fusion)? Do Mac's play PC games well?
> 
> I want something that can play Dragon Age: Origins and Borderlands now
> 
> ...


You should go for a PC Laptop that has a better graphics card. One of the higher end XPS machines for example. None of the Mac laptops have very high end graphics cards really.

Still, I find it better to have a desktop and laptop if possible. I like my laptops light and with lots of battery life...something the desktop replacement ones and ones with high end video cards generally are not like at all.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Just bought a HP G60-535DX notebook with Windows 7 (64 bit). Supercast looked great on it


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Lenovo and Business HP/Dell are my personal picks. Not flashy enough for some, but I like raw simplicity in design.


That's why I'm using Thinkpads. It's not that I don't appreciate a nice looking design; I just don't care about making a 'fashion statement'. My computers are equipment. 

--- CHAS


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> That's why I'm using Thinkpads. It's not that I don't appreciate a nice looking design; I just don't care about making a 'fashion statement'. My computers are equipment.
> 
> --- CHAS


The funny thing for me is that I think simplicity is elegant...look at Macs for example...they are insanely simple and elegant. I know some dont like them and think they look old, but I actually find the Thinkpads and other business notebooks to be some of the best looking laptops out there. They are closer to Macs than any of the other stuff you see with gloss plastics and crazy designs.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

My Compaq Presario F572US suits me just fine. It isn't a 'great' laptop by any stretch of the means, but it does what I want it to do.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

This is easy.. I'm not!

I have an HP 17"ers and love it.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

MacBook Pro for me as well. 15' It's the best I've ever owned!


----------

